# Life of an Etihad Airline Pilot



## IMSprout2

Hello-

Does anybody have any information on what it is like for Expats moving to Abu Dhabi and working for Etihad? My husband is comparing Etihad and Emirates so we need to decide between Abu Dhabi and Dubai. He is a First Officer if that helps. Any information would be helpful.

Also, I heard that dogs aren't as welcome in Abu Dhabi as they are in Dubai, any input?

Do you know where the pilots are housed in Abu Dhabi? I heard that they are more dispersed and not put in "pilot ghettos" like in Dubai. 

Thank you in advance for any answers!


----------



## busybee2

pilots live mostly in kcb, kca, raha areas which are close to the airport. yes dogs are not as welcome in ab dabs as dxb.


----------



## AlexDhabi

I think basically with Etihad you are free to choose your accommodation (so long as it is in budget) whereas with Emirates you don't get a free choice. There are a few Etihad pilots in Sun/Sky Towers on Reem. Nowhere in AD is far from the airport really (maximum 30 minutes).
You will need a higher rent allowance in AUH than DXB. 
Dogs are usually fine in villas; there are restrictions in apartments in AUH (some complexes say small dogs only and ask for photos; others ban dogs/pets completely). Tenants tend to ignore pet restrictions. My building has plenty of cats and dogs and the rules say only fish. Wonder what happens if the rules are ever enforced.


----------



## BedouGirl

Have a look at the PPrunes forum, you'll find loads of information on EY in there.


----------



## busybee2

AlexDhabi said:


> I think basically with Etihad you are free to choose your accommodation (so long as it is in budget) whereas with Emirates you don't get a free choice. There are a few Etihad pilots in Sun/Sky Towers on Reem. Nowhere in AD is far from the airport really (maximum 30 minutes).
> You will need a higher rent allowance in AUH than DXB.
> Dogs are usually fine in villas; there are restrictions in apartments in AUH (some complexes say small dogs only and ask for photos; others ban dogs/pets completely). Tenants tend to ignore pet restrictions. My building has plenty of cats and dogs and the rules say only fish. Wonder what happens if the rules are ever enforced.


they do enforce sometimes, have heard of people actually having to leave because of the animals, leave or get rid is the option... so be aware it does happen.


----------

